# 300 Freeware software's and 60 Wallpaper sites



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 2, 2008)

*350 Freeware software's and 60 Wallpaper sites*

*This is the list of software's which I think we using very commonly, so making a whole list here for the Newbies 
*

*Office*
 OpenOffice - office suite
PC Suite 602 - office suite
AbiWord - text editor
Atlantis Nova - text editor
Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer - power point files viewer
Adobe Reader - pdf reader
Foxit PDF Reader - pdf reader
PDFCreator - create pdf documents
Doc Convertor - document converter
Convert - unit converter
Converber - unit converter
Sunbird - calendar/organizer
EssentialPIM Free - calendar/organizer
PhraseExpress - speed up your writing
ATnotes - create notes on the desktop

*Archive managers*
 7-Zip - compression program
IZArc - compression program
TugZIP - compression program
CabPack - compression program
Universal Extractor - extract files from any type of archive
ALZip - compression program 
*
Internet*
 Firefox - web browser
Internet Explorer- web browser
Maxthon - web browser
Opera - web browser
Avant Browser - web browser
Thunderbird - email client
PopTray - check for emails
Free Download Manager - download manager
FlashGet - download manager
WellGet - download manager
Download Master - download manager
WGET - command line download manager
HTTrack - offline browser
WebReaper - offline browser
Yeah Reader - RSS reader
GreatNews - RSS reader
RSSOwl - RSS reader

*P2P*
 µTorrent - torrent client
Ares - torrent client
BitComet - torrent client
ABC - torrent client
BitTornado - torrent client
eMule - p2p client
SoulSeek - p2p client
Shareaza - p2p client
DC++ - Direct Connect network client
PeerGuardian - IP blocker
*
Chat*
Pidgin- multi chat client
 Miranda - multi chat client
MSN Messenger - chat client
Yahoo Messenger - chat client
QIP - chat client
Gaim - multi chat client
JAJC - chat client
HydraIRC - IRC client
Talkative IRC - IRC client
IceChat - IRC client
Skype - VOIP client
Google Talk - VOIP client
VoipStunt - VOIP client 
Gizmo - VOIP client
Wengo - VOIP client

*Security* 
 AVG Free - anti virus
Avast Home Free - anti virus
AntiVir PersonalEdition - anti virus
BitDefender Free - anti virus
ClamWin - anti virus
CyberDifender - Internet Security Suite
Ad-aware - anti-spyware
Spybot: Search & Destroy - anti-spyware
Windows Defender - anti-spyware
SpywareBlaster - anti-spyware
Spyware Terminator - anti-spyware
Tootkit Reveaker - rootkit detection utility
Winpooch - system protection
HiJack Free - system protection
HighJackThis - hijackers detector and remover
Kerio Personal Firewall - firewall
Sygate Personal Firewall - firewall
ZoneAlarm - firewall
AxCrypt - file encryption
Simple File Shredder - securely delete files
PuTTy - SSH client
KeePass - password manager
LockNote - password manager
nPassword - password manager
Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer - identify security misconfiguration
*
Network*
 Hamachi - VPN client
RealVNC - remote control
UltraVNC - remote control
Ethereal - local area network administration
The Dude - network administration
Wireshark - network administration
Angry IP Scanner - IP scanner
IP-Tools - IP scanner
Free Port Scanner - IP scanner
NetMeter - network bandwidth monitoring
*
Servers*
 FileZilla - FTP client
FileZilla Server - FTP server
EFTP - FTP client/server
XAMPP - integrated server package of Apache, mySQL, PHP and Perl
WAMP - Apache, PHP5 and MySQL server
*
Audio*
 Foobar2000 - audio player
WinAmp - audio player
1by1 - audio player
JetAudio - audio player
XMPlay - audio player
Xion - audio player
Apollo - audio player
MediaMonkey - music organizer
The GodFather - music organizer
dBpowerAMP - audio converter
Audacity - audio converter
WavePad - audio converter
Kristal Audio Engine - audio editor
Exact Audio Copy - CD ripper
Audiograbber - CD ripper
CDex - CD ripper
Mp3 Tag Tools - tag editor
Mp3tag - tag editor
Taggin’ MP3 - tag editor
Monkey’s Audio - APE compressor/decompressor
mpTrim - mp3 editor
WavTrim - wave editor
EncSpot Basic - analyze mp3 files
*
Video*
 Windows Media Player - audio/video player
VLC - video player
Media Player Classic - video player
MV2Player - video player
CrystalPlayer 1.95 - video player
Zoom Player - video player
GOM Player - video player
viPlay - video player
DSPlayer - video player
VirtualDub - video editor
CamStudio - video screen recording
AviSplit - Avi splitter
Video mp3 Extractor - rip audio from video files
Free iPod Converter - convert all popular video formats to iPod video
MediaPortal - turning your PC into a Media Center
The FilmMachine
*
Image*
 Gimp - image editor
PhotoFiltre - image editor
Paint.net - image editor
ArtRage - image editor
Artweaver - image editor
IrfanView - image viewer
Picasa - image viewer
XnView - image viewer
FastStone Image Viewer - image viewer
FuturixImager - image viewer
Easy Thumbnails - create thumbnails from images
JoJoThumb - create thumbnails from images
iWebAlbum - create web photo albums
JAlbum - create web photo albums
3D Box Shot Maker - design quality box shot
FastStone Capture - screen capture
WinSnap - screen capture
*
3D*
 Blender3D - 3D rendering
3Delight Free - 3D rendering
SketchUp - 3D modeling
Maya Learning Edition - 3D modeling
*
Developers*
 AutoIt - task automation
SciTE4AutoIt3 - text editor for AutoIt
AutoHotkey - task automation
PHP Designer - PHP editor
Notepad++ - text editor
ConTEXT Editor - text editor
PSPad - text editor
FoxEditor - text editor
Crimson Editor - source code editor
Elfima Notepad - text editor
Notepad2 - text editor
Nvu - HTML editor
Alleycode - HTML editor
BlockNote - web page editor
Weaverslave - web page editor
*
CD/DVD*
 DeepBurner - CD/DVD burner
CDBurner XP Pro - CD/DVD burner
BurnAtOnce - CD/DVD burner
Express Burn - CD/DVD burner
Zilla CD-DVD Rip’n’Burn - CD/DVD burner
ImgBurn - ISO, BIN burner
Daemon tools - virtual CD/DVD
DVD Decrypter - DVD ripper
DVD Shrink - DVD ripper
Nero CD-DVD Speed - CD/DVD info and quality test
*
Codecs*
 GSpot - codec information
AC3Filter - audio codec
Xvid - video codec
QuickTime Alternative - video codec
Real Alternative - video codec
K-Lite Codec Pack - all codecs
*
System Utilities*
 CCleaner - system cleaner
xp-AntiSpy - OS setup
jv16 Powertools - system utilities
XP SysPad - system monitoring utility
What’s Running - process guard
Registrar Lite - registry editor
WinIPConfig - replacement for “ipconfig.exe” and “route.exe”
Unlocker - modify or delete files in use
Eraser - secure file eraser
Undelete Plus - file recovery
freeCommander - file manager
ExplorerXP - file manager
Duplicate File Finder - find all duplicate files
Ant Renamer - file renaming
ReNamer - file renaming
Icons From File - icos extractor
Chaos MD5 - MD5 generator
HashTab - MD5, SHA1 and CRC-32 file hashes
Rainlendar Lite - desktop calendar
Weather Watcher - weather firecast
Subtitle Workshop - subtitles editor
Ant Movie Catalog - movie organizer
Disclib - CD organizer
Dexpot - virtual desktops
DriveImage XML - create partition images
MozBackup - backup and restore bookmarks, etc.
SyncBack - system backup
Atomic Cock Sync - syncronize your clock
Citrus Alarm Clock - alarm clock
TaskSwitchXP - Alt-Tab replacement
Launchy - application launcher
allSnap - make all windows snap
Sysinternals Tools - various system tools
StrokeIt - mouse gestures
Net Profiles - create profiles of your network settings
ResourceHacker - view, modify, rename, add, delete
Java Runtime Environment - java for Windows
*
UI Enhancements*
 RocketDock - application launcher
AveDesk - desktop enhancer
IconPhile - customize windows’s system icons
CursorXP Free - change mouse cursors
MacSound - volume control
LClock - Windows Longhorn clock
Y’z Dock - application launcher
Y’z Shadow - shadow effect to the windows
Y’z Toolbar - change the toolbar icons in Explorer and Internet Explorer
Taskbar Shuffle - rearrange the programs on the taskbar by dragging
Visual Task Tips - thumbnail preview image for each task in the taskbar
Badges - put badges on any folder or file
Folderico - change icons of the folders
Folder Marker - mark your folders
Folder2MyPC - add favorite locations to My Computer
Microsoft TweakUI - system settings
BricoPacks - shell packs
ShellPacks - shell packs
Tango Shell Patcher - shell patcher
XPize - GUI enhancer
Vista Transformation Pack - complete visual style
Vista Sound Scheme - Windows Vista sound scheme
Royale Theme - visual style
*
Hardware monitoring/Benchmarking*
 CPU-Z - cpu information
CrystalCPUID - cpu information
Central Brain Identifier - cpu information
Everest - system information
SiSoft Sandra - system information
SpeedFan - hardware monitor
Memtest86 - memory test
PowerMax - HDD test
3Dmark 06 - 3D game performance benchmark
Aquamark - performance benchmark
rthdribl - 3D benchmark
Fraps - 3D benchmark, fps viewer and screen recorder
Prime 95 - cpu benchmarking
SuperPI - cpu benchmarking
CPU Rightmark - cpu overclock
Core Temp - cpu temperature
ATiTool - video overclock
ATI Tray Tools - Radeon tweaker
aTuner - GeForce and Radeon tweaker
RivaTuner - video overclock
Nokia Monitor Test - monitor adjustments
UDPixel - fix dead pixels
*
Games*
 123 Free Solitaire - solitaire games collection
Arcade Pack - classic arcade games
Live For Speed - online racing simulator
Enigma - puzzle game
Freeciv - multiplayer strategy game
Tux Racer - race down steep, snow-covered mountains
*
Education*
 SpeQ Mathematics - mathematics program
Dia - diagram creation program
Google Earth - explore the world
NASA World Wind - 3D virtual globe
Celestia - explore the space
Stellarium - planetarium
*
Miscellaneous*
 nLite - Build your own custom Windows disk.
VirtualPC - create virtual machines
grabMotion - webcam capture
iDailyDiary - simple page-for-a-day diary
Pivot Stickfigure Animator - create stick-figure animations
Wink - create presentations
Scribus - professional page layout
FreeMind - midn mapping software
Windows Live Writer - WYSIWYG blog authoring

*
Top 60 Wallpaper Websites*                               These are all handy picked and include only a high quality websites for wallpapers. Stop wasting time searching in google, this is the ultimate wallpapers list  
 Aeiko.net - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
MoodFlow - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
End Effect - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
DJ-Designs - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Bitaites.org - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Wooden Fish - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Socksoff.co.uk - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Plog Wallpapers - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Digital Blasphemy - original wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Neon Sight Japan - original wallpapers, mostly 1280×1024
Souldcore - original wallpapers, mostly 1280×1024
Wallpaper Joe - original wallpapers, mostly 1024×768
VladStudio.com - original wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
GypySpaceMuffin - original wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
RealityDreamShip - original wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
Hebus.com - original wallpapers, various resolutions
PimpMyDesk - original wallpapers, various resolutions
Klowner’s Wallpapers - original wallpapers, various resolutions
 InterfaceList - a lot of categories, ultra high resolutions
MacDesktops - a lot of categories, ultra high resolutions
Wallpaper Stock - a lot of categories, ultra high resolutions
Pixelgirl Presents - a lot of categories, high resolutions
Quality Wallpapers - a lot of categories, high resolutions
Balta.ikk.sztaki.hu - a lot of categories, mostly 1152×864
Looroll - a lot of categories, various resolutions
DeviantArt - a lot of categories, various resolutions
Shadowness - a lot of categories, various resolutions
Free Wallpaper - a lot of categories, various resolutions
Free Digital Wallpaper - a lot of categories, various resolutions
Mapa.co.kr - a lot of categories, mostly 1024×768
GetSkinned - a lot of categories, mostly 1024×768
Groovy Screens - a lot of categories, mostly 1024×768
 Shifted Reality - a lot of wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Streat Dream - a lot of car wallpapers, mostly 1280×960
Wikipedia - a lot of wallpapers, high resolutions
Club VAIO - a lot of wallpapers, high resolutions
WinModify.com - a lot of wallpapers, high resolutions
ThemeXP - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
Webshots - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
CrystakXP - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
KDE-Look.org - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
Customize.org - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
WinCustomize.com - a lot of wallpapers, various resolutions
 NetCarShow - car wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Exotic Car Wallpapers - car wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
Desktop Machine - cars, babes, movies, bikes, ultra high resolutions
 3couleurs - firefox wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
9x Media - multi monitor, high resolution wallpapers
BellaDonna - celebrities wallpapers, high resolutions
Desktop Girls - celebrities wallpapers, high resolutions
HST Wallpapers - space wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
Space Wallpapers - space wallpapers, mostly 1600×1200
Brodyaga - european cities wallpapers, mostly 1024×768
WStaylor.net - windows wallpapers, various resolutions
Gamer Wallpapers - game wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
Michael Swanson’s Blog - mostly flowers, ultra high resolutions
Arkhipov.com - vista, flowers wallpapers, ultra high resolutions
 Anime - anime wallpapers, mostly 1280×1024
Peorth - anime wallpapers, mostly 1280×1024
Mattosai - anime wallpapers, high resolutions

Please post your personal collection here for us to know what software's you like to use ~please post *freewares* only


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 2, 2008)

^ Thnx for sharing .... really nice collection !


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2008)

How about a sticky??


----------



## pushkaraj (Sep 2, 2008)

Great collection. That will b really helpful. Thanx


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Great research


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice work 
Thumbs up 
PS: Unlocker is not a file eraser
It helps to remove the process of the file you want to delete or modify
as XP does not allow anyone to modify or delete files that are in use


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2008)

How about a sticky guys..........he will b rewarded rightly.....


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks 4 sharing....


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2008)

Gr8 collection bro... 

Thanks !!

+1 for sticky !


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 2, 2008)

awessum list thr...thnx for this!!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2008)

/me faints.. u should be replaced with our uncle Fat Being


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> /me faints.. u should be replaced with our uncle Fat Being




But btw, this is a great list. I wonder if everything here fits within a DVD ?
I would love to compile it.
Perhaps I can try tonight.

BTW, you DID miss quite a few good software like AlZip.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice job!!

*[BOOKMARKED]* 

Wait a sec... Isn't dBPowerAmp a shareware, as in we have to pay to use the MP3 codec after 30 days??


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 2, 2008)

gr8 list...u forgot to add PIDGIN


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Thnx!*

Thnx for the list
I am sure you have put the name of the software you are using at the top of every section


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW, Nice Compilation


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 2, 2008)

great long list thanks for sharing


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2008)

very nice post!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 3, 2008)

right way to represent these thing


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nice job!!
> 
> *[BOOKMARKED]*
> 
> Wait a sec... Isn't dBPowerAmp a shareware, as in we have to pay to use the MP3 codec after 30 days??


It was originally a freeware. And an awssome one too. But, because it got popular, it started getting sued because it was US based, from companies claiming copyright for some formats, like Fraunhofer for mp3. But people liked it so much that they were ready to pay for it to use it. Today, all gratis tools comes with it in free version and you can buy a few "upgrades" to access stuff which have become paid.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 3, 2008)

Thankyou all guys ! It took me much time to make this but I am planning to add more to the list, so watch out !



rhitwick said:


> How about a sticky??





Garbage said:


> Gr8 collection bro...
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> +1 for sticky !


Thank you guys, me too think this can be made sticky coz it would be really helpful for the beginners 
and for some of the advanced too !



thewisecrab said:


> Nice work
> Thumbs up
> PS: Unlocker is not a file eraser
> It helps to remove the process of the file you want to delete or modify
> as XP does not allow anyone to modify or delete files that are in use


Yup I know that, just mentioned wrongly but the error is now fixed



Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> gr8 list...u forgot to add PIDGIN


Added !, actually I really forgot while I WAS BUSY chattig with someone ON Pigdin !



D@rekills4 said:


> Thnx for the list
> I am sure you have put the name of the software you are using at the top of every section


No, but since you gave me this Idea, so I will change the order now !



Gigacore said:


> /me faints.. u should be replaced with our uncle Fat Being


lol......


----------



## shaunak (Sep 3, 2008)

Hats off to your effort.

There is one more software I would like to mention.
For people who run into trouble with Windows Update: dial-a-fix.

Just found it this morning.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 3, 2008)

awesome man. bravo. briilliant. great.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> It was originally a freeware. And an awssome one too. But, because it got popular, it started getting sued because it was US based, from companies claiming copyright for some formats, like Fraunhofer for mp3. But people liked it so much that they were ready to pay for it to use it. Today, all gratis tools comes with it in free version and you can buy a few "upgrades" to access stuff which have become paid.



Yup, that's what I mentioned it is - shareware. Great tool BTW, absolutely love it!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 3, 2008)

nice work. thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

sticky kiya jaye


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2008)

hmm...brilliant complilation


----------



## mkmkmk (Sep 6, 2008)

nice collection  .thanks


----------



## casanova (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compilation


----------



## hullap (Sep 6, 2008)

+1 for Sticky


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2008)

WTH!!! Its pidgin and not pigdin


----------



## nsbindra (Sep 6, 2008)

Great collection !! Thanx.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice..Loved the wallpaper sites collection.. Keep more coming..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to all you guys !!!

@ Charan - "OOPS", I made the mistake.....lol
Will fix it soon...
I am thinking to make this list as "600 software collection of BEST available softwares and Wallpapers " What say, will you all guys help me ???


----------



## skippednote (Sep 7, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Thanks to all you guys !!!
> 
> @ Charan - "OOPS", I made the mistake.....lol
> Will fix it soon...
> I am thinking to make this list as "600 software collection of BEST available softwares and Wallpapers " What say, will you all guys help me ???



Sure why not.


----------



## Ron (Sep 7, 2008)

hey great list buddy..........
thnks!1

but it would hv been better to post in(Useful Freewares........) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25901


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job . .


----------



## karnivore (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job.

BTW, Folder Marker is not freeware.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2008)

under chat, please edit the URL of pidgin, it has been mistyped as pigdin.com

The correct URL is: *www.pidgin.im/


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2008)

For audio player XION is good....but i like AIMP 2 the most.....its also free
u all shud give it a try....it has other features as well with awesome UI


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 24, 2009)

Added new softwares....if you know more them post here so I'll update it...


----------



## mrintech (Apr 25, 2009)

Baap Re Kya List banaya hai  Amazing


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG!! Damn Good Collection.....niaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Coool (Apr 25, 2009)

Super duper


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha ha...Thank you Mrintech and others too.... !

I think I need to make a top 100 apps, be it shareware or free...? What say ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

Great list!!!! 

Include Noob Killer yaar!!!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 1, 2009)

^Hmm...okay...I'll update it in the AV section..


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 29, 2009)

great work buddy........keep it up


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice collectionssssssssssss.......simply great!!!!!! keep it up buddy.....


----------



## nomoney (Nov 24, 2009)

wonderful, thanks for share, i want too share for everybody one site free download wallpaper: freewebwallpaper.net


----------

